# poll



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll hunt when the season is open, and I'll LIKE it. Do I have a preference on where they use the split? Yes, I do, and this season's dates are NOT it, but NEITHER were the January weekend dates we've had for the past ten (?) years. Give me a 9-day split somewhere - anywhere - in the season, and I'd be happier. Having said that. I'll be out this weekend, and birds or no birds, I'll enjoy being out there......:evilsmile


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I liked the old split much better and I also like to be able to shoot geese on the split. Can't shoot geese on the 10th and 11th and can't shoot ducks on the 31st and 1st. Don't like that part more then anything.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

taysteeed said:


> im amazed any of you clowns can leave the house without a guide! a simple yes no question and u cant even get that right, and all the smart ass anwsers seem to come from the saginaw bay guys , and Kid anyone who knows anything about football knows the raiders will win the superbowl in 2012


man...thats a pretty bold prediction. haha. totally understand this thread now. anyone in their right mind wouldn't have done either....


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

I think the dates were OK, would have slaughtered them if the weather would have cooperated just a bit more.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Think the split was aimed at the sag. bay folks. It normally freezes up there, field hunting ducks on the Jan. split was great! I would go for 9 days in Jan. as a split You may get on them or may not.


----------



## widowmaker1 (Jan 4, 2010)

AR34 said:


> Think the split was aimed at the sag. bay folks. It normally freezes up there, field hunting ducks on the Jan. split was great! I would go for 9 days in Jan. as a split You may get on them or may not.


 
bingo......wheres all the cans that we saw last jan and got to hunt??? not here yet.....goldys jus showed up...season over.....if it doesnt have a greenhead and land in flooded corn it isnt a duck i guess


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

We also hit them hard in the fields last year in the split. 6 man limit mixed with blacks and mallards. Was one of the best hunts I have had in a long time. But im ok with either. Not going to fuss about it, just scout harder. At least nothing is locked up over here. Always divers around to shoot. With the temps we have coming, im willing to bet everything around would have been locked up come jan 1st. Whether it be open water or a field hunt, im ready for both.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

widowmaker1 said:


> bingo......wheres all the cans that we saw last jan and got to hunt??? not here yet.....goldys jus showed up...season over.....if it doesnt have a greenhead and land in flooded corn it isnt a duck i guess


its too bad that those "diver" guys enjoyed the split for 9+ years and can't seem to understand that we "flooded corn" and "mallard" guys were getting screwed. its ok..i understand your greed. its cool...we are just spoiled duck hunters who only get our way. sorry to steal your "hunt" away from you.


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> its too bad that those "diver" guys enjoyed the split for 9+ years and can't seem to understand that we "flooded corn" and "mallard" guys were getting screwed. its ok..i understand your greed. its cool...we are just spoiled duck hunters who only get our way. sorry to steal your "hunt" away from you.


now was that so hard to do :lol:


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

man...thats a pretty bold prediction. haha. totally understand this thread now. anyone in their right mind wouldn't have done either....  

trust me you have no ideal how NOT in my right mind i am kid!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I cannot believe the ridiculous amount of beeootching about TWO DAYS.

If I ever get to the end of day 58 and say to myself "Wow this season sucked. Good thing I have day 59 & 60 to turn this turd around"...all my stuff will be on EBay/Craigslist the following day.


IMO the real issue is that no one is ever really ready to say goodbye to duck season. The 2 days in Jan spread the pain out and helped take the sting out of it. Now, we are all looking at a regular season that just ended and a final date just a week later...and people aren't ready to quit.


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

After going to the flats sunday... 42 parties... 700 birds in the refuge... and saw only a handfull of birds other than mergs. I think I'll sit this one out, guarunteed over 50 parties this weekend. Just had to laugh at how many people were there, past years the last week of the season might as well been a coin flip for a draw and there were way more birds.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ojynnad20 said:


> After going to the flats sunday... 42 parties... 700 birds in the refuge... and saw only a handfull of birds other than mergs. I think I'll sit this one out, guarunteed over 50 parties this weekend. Just had to laugh at how many people were there, past years the last week of the season might as well been a coin flip for a draw and there were way more birds.


about 5k birds in refuge on friday. about 500 by sunday.. they checked out bigtime over night on friday night/saturday.

every friend i have on FB that hunted friday posted limits...big limits. saturday morning....nothing. Fridays take...and by time word got out, thats where all the people came from.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

according to the poll looks like cwac got a little confused on what the people were saying on this new split. Can anyone say, personal agenda. Over 850 views and the vote is 53 against and 27 for.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I didn't like the goose split last year, until I hunted it. No geese on Thanksgiving. After hunting that goose split, I changed my mind. Nobody was out hunting and geese were everywhere. It would have been perfect again this year. Only thing I don't like so far about this duck split this year is I have a hockey game Sunday, and a basketball game Saturday. In laws are coming down Friday. Won't be able to hunt it like I would like to, but should be able to get out a little bit each day. I'm hoping the freezing temps start right now. That will make hunting closer to home.


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

was a little confused where all the people were coming from... hadn't been out there for a week and nothin spectacular was going on then either.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

KLR said:


> I cannot believe the ridiculous amount of beeootching about TWO DAYS.
> 
> If I ever get to the end of day 58 and say to myself "Wow this season sucked. Good thing I have day 59 & 60 to turn this turd around"...all my stuff will be on EBay/Craigslist the following day.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

_The lady doth protest too much, methinks._

:evilsmile


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

canidian license is looking better and better,


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

This is almost unbelievable, you guys got any cheese with that whine ?
What are you all gonna do when there's 4 zones and NO split at all !?


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> are you kidding me?
> 
> you have a DNR on the verge of giving you absolutely, exactly, precisely what you want....and they aren't listening?
> 
> ...


S. Kid, until it is in writing and the season set, I am a skeptic. We thought we had it just right this season too, but in the end it was less than what was hoped for. Better than it was ? Most likely, but far from ideal. 

You know, I kept my mouth shut when you and the little boys club got rid of robo's in your club. I don't hunt there so I didn't feel I should voice an opinion. I have opinions on it, but will keep them to myself. All I can say is you pretty much alienated a ton of people to get what was wanted. You posted your opinions on pretty much each and everyone that comment on it, defending it with conviction. It was what you wanted. You were willing to fight for it. You could have cared less what others thought. It was your goal. 
How is what I am doing so much different ? I am standing up for what I believe in. And to be honest, it has been a lot rockier road than you guys getting the ban on robos. 

I guess if I have ticked off 20 people to the point of wanting to bash my head in, I should make more noise. With over 35,000 waterfowlers, it is a very, very tiny fraction of a percent. Maybe you should start a poll on how many people want to bash my head in ? I guess if you speak the truth it is rather humbling. I wouldn't resort to violence, but I guess at least 20 would. By the way, my profile on here tells you exactly what city I live in. 

Just Ducky, I think you read more into the comment than you should have. I was simply saying you work for them, and interact with them. I would expect you to defend them, nothing more. And by them I mean the DNR and all that. And it was not in a negative connotation (DNR). 

A long break from all this crap would be nice I guess. I might give you what you want. The internet bullies get old after a while.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

KLR said:


> I cannot believe the ridiculous amount of beeootching about TWO DAYS.
> 
> If I ever get to the end of day 58 and say to myself "Wow this season sucked. Good thing I have day 59 & 60 to turn this turd around"...all my stuff will be on EBay/Craigslist the following day.
> 
> ...



This is the best post on this subject all year.


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

its not about the jan 2 day hunt making or breaking a season, its about the quality of the hunt , we see tons of birds on those 2 days that we will never see in early dec. this week end will be no differnt then the rest of the season we'll kill birds but will not see the numbers we would in a few more weeks . good luck everyone and be safe, im outa here


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

whether the split is this weekend or jan can u really not find birds for the last 2 days? what exactly is the issue guys? me i like the jan split i like the adventure that goes with cold weather diver hunting. as for mallards is it really not prime right now? either way i dont care i would prefer it in January but im not going to lose my mind because the last 2 days aint what i prefer. weather the dates are next week or jan just get out there both excellent dates for duck hunting in most areas. adapt and over come guys.:gaga:


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

im a not satisfied with the current dates cause i dont like that it is openin wkd for deer waitin with my front stuffer.. i also like the adventure of the late season hunt where birds are concentrated and if u kno how to scout places besides a flooded corn field (not targeting the bingo guys), you can find places to hunt and adapt as hunters should to consistantly kill game. yes if i was home id b happily hunting and yes i b likely doin some decent killing, but yes i like the jan hunt. good end to a good season. and yes if the weather was diff conditions in dec r sometimes the exact same as jan and THANK U CWAC GUYS! i truly appreciate wat u guys do. thank you


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

T.J. said:


> adapt and over come guys.:gaga:


Exactly- you guys that bit**ed and cried to get this changed should've been adapting and over came...


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Bellyup said:


> You know, I kept my mouth shut when you and the little boys club got rid of robo's in your club. I don't hunt there so I didn't feel I should voice an opinion.


Exactly! CWAC should be changed such that the Shiawassee and fish point reps (and any other people charged with representing specific geographic areas) are ineligible to vote on season dates outside of their own zone. 

This would be a step in right direction- giving the average waterfowler more influence in the zones they actually hunt in.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lang49 said:


> Exactly! CWAC should be changed such that the Shiawassee and fish point reps (and any other people charged with representing specific geographic areas) are ineligible to vote on season dates outside of their own zone.
> 
> This would be a step in right direction- giving the average waterfowler more influence in the zones they actually hunt in.


yeah u know thats a great idea....guess what? thats what happens. lol. we don't care what your z2 dates are...never have. pay attention next time, get involved and you will see that there is 0 influence when another zone opens from the zone reps. go to the meeting or just talk to your local rep...they will tell you other zones don't influence them in their decisions. matter fact all the z3 reps let the z1 and z2 guys iron out their dates, then get a consensus from those reps on how to get it passed and bam...the dates are set for that zone. 

i'm not sure why you keep beating that drum about that when i've said it many times. 

you conspiracy theorists (insert bellyup here) crack me up.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lang49 said:


> Exactly! CWAC should be changed such that the Shiawassee and fish point reps (and any other people charged with representing specific geographic areas) are ineligible to vote on season dates outside of their own zone.
> 
> This would be a step in right direction- giving the average waterfowler more influence in the zones they actually hunt in.


awe...so 10 years of having your dates weren't long enough? you gonna take your ball and go home now that the dates changed? f'n weekend hasn't even happened yet and the crying is killing me on here.

GUESS WHAT GUYS...THE 2 DAY SPLIT HAS PROBABLE 99% CHANCE OF BEING ELIMINATED ALL TOGETHER NEXT YEAR. ARE YOU GONNA STILL COMPLAIN?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ARE YOU GONNA STILL COMPLAIN?


If I was a betting man...


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

KLR said:


> If I was a betting man...


Agreed.....like getting hung with a new rope ?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> If I was a betting man...


ah *****...yeah dunno why i even said it. we all know the answer.


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

if you go back and look YOUR doing most of the [email protected]#ing? why do you feel you have to defend the early date? lets just see what happens (although i already know the out come I've look into my crystal ball)


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck to all this weekend and BE SAFE ITS JUST A DUCK...LOL ,


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

taysteeed said:


> if you go back and look YOUR doing most of the [email protected]#ing?


ya i know, bitching about the bitchers.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ah *****...yeah dunno why i even said it. we all know the answer.


Mebbe no bitching' next year. Wait til we have 4 zones / no split and the mallards keep their current trend. 
They whine cause day 59&60 aren't just so...wait til they get 3/30.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

KLR said:


> Mebbe no bitching' next year. Wait til we have 4 zones / no split and the mallards keep their current trend.
> They whine cause day 59&60 aren't just so...wait til they get 3/30.


I for one hope it happens..


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I for one hope it happens..


yep but we'll alway have the sky carp (geese):lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

taysteeed said:


> and Kid anyone who knows anything about football knows the raiders will win the superbowl in 2012


man...after today i would rethink that statement. i think it will be a longer than a year before they start beating anyone...


----------



## AduntonLSSU (Jan 13, 2009)

NO I do not


----------

